

Alarm over UK-French drone document theft in Paris - esalazar
http://gizmodo.com/5887422/thieves-snatch-briefcase-full-of-secret-drone-documents-in-public

======
esalazar
BBC article link -- <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-17129978>

